# Giada's Lasagna



## YankeeGurl153 (Feb 15, 2007)

A while ago I made Giadas lasagna and it is no longer on her website.  It was a lasagna made with cream cheese and ricotta and like 2 other cheese with very little sauce.  i have a taste for this recipe.  if anyone has it please post!! thanks


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 15, 2007)

Was it the rolled spinach recipie?


----------



## jkath (Feb 15, 2007)

Recipes : Classic Italian Lasagna : Food Network
is this it? has no cream cheese, tho


----------



## YankeeGurl153 (Feb 15, 2007)

noo i remember her boiling the pasta and layering everything.  she i dont believe it was rolled.  i know she used parm, moz, cream and rocotta cheese with sauce.  thats all i remember


----------



## YankeeGurl153 (Feb 15, 2007)

no i saw that one.  i searched her site and dont see it on there.  would it be in her books?


----------



## YankeeGurl153 (Feb 16, 2007)

heyy i think i found it.  it was paula! lol  i changed the recipe.  i remember now!  try it this way she had diffrent cheeses.  thanks anyway guys

Sauce 
2 cups canned, diced tomatoes 
2 cups tomato sauce 
1 cup water 
1/2 cup onions, diced 
1/2 cup green bell peppers, diced 
2 cloves garlic, diced 
1/4 cup chopped, fresh parsley leaves 
11/2 teaspoons Italian Seasoning 
11/2 teaspoons The Lady's House Seasoning, recipe follows 
1 1/2 teaspoons seasoning salt 
1 1/2 teaspoons sugar 
2 bay leaves 
1 1/2 pounds ground beef 
6 to 9 Long strips lasagna noodles 
12 ounces ricotta, mixed with 1 beaten egg and 1/2 cup Parmesan 
1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese 
1 cup mozzarella, grated 
To make the sauce, in a stockpot, combine the tomatoes, tomato sauce, water, onions, peppers, garlic, parsley, seasoning mixtures, sugar and bay leaves. Bring to a boil, then reduce the heat and simmer, covered, for 1 hour. Crumble the ground beef in a saucepan. Cook until no pink remains, then drain off the fat. Add the ground beef to the stockpot. Simmer for another 20 minutes. While the sauce simmers, cook the pasta according to the package directions (if sauce is too thin, for your taste, you can thicken it up at this time by mixing 1 tablespoon of cornstarch and a 1/4 of a cup of cold water. Bring sauce back to a boil. Stir in cornstarch mixture, stirring constantly). Remove bay leaves. 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
To assemble lasagna, place a thin layer of sauce in the bottom of a 9 by 13 by 2-inch pan. Layer 1/3 of each, noodles, ricotta cheese mixture. Pinch off small pieces of cream cheese and dot over other cheeses. Add another layer of sauce. Repeat layering 2 to 3 times ending with sauce. This may be covered and refrigerated at this point. Bake for 20 minutes. Remove from oven and top with mozzarella and continue to bake for another 10 to 15 minutes. Note: If lasagna has been refrigerated, bake for 40 minutes total. 
House Seasoning: 
1 cup salt 
1/4 cup black pepper 
1/4 cup garlic powder 
Mix ingredients together and store in an airtight container for up to 6 months. 
Yield: 1 1/2 cups


----------

